# Favorite Tool Bag



## HVACWalter (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in the process of buying all the tools I need and I'm looking for a good tool bag. What does everyone suggest?

Anyone like the Veto bags?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

not me.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

And this


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Veto makes a great bag and the warranty is awesome. I would look into it if I wasn't saving my pennies for a Testo 327 combustion analyzer:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Chinese made. Not for me.

Klein is American made. I can segregate my tools by usage in small zipper pouches of different colors. Sure saves wear and tear on the old back.

Wait 'til you get up in years, you'll drop kick that Veto off a roof and go the way I did.

now I can asses what I need for the job, grab what ever tools and instruments I need in their respective pouches, throw them in my bucket/stool and make the repair.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I get my grunt (apprentice) to carry my tools. He fetches coffee good too.:notworthy:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

My helper quit me and went to work for Bosch as an Electrical Engineer.
Then he up and got married and moved out.

ungrateful brat. i was grooming him to take over.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

only time i get a helper is when I'm doing a compressor change-out on a RTU. Or training a newbie!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I had to lug Lennox seven ton compressors up a two story ladder in 110*f
weather...by myself.:blink:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

And the snow gets deeper every year along with the walk to school. LOL


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

lol..that ain't the only thing getting deep:laughing:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I use the Veto LC, it's the best toolbag I have ever used. And it's built like a Sherman tank.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> I use the Veto LC, it's the best toolbag I have ever used. And it's built like a Sherman tank.


...but built in CHINKLAND!


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> I use the Veto LC, it's the best toolbag I have ever used. And it's built like a Sherman tank.


 
looks like a cool bag but at $160.00 I'd be afraid to set down in some places I have to go, it would grow legs and walk away!  most of the time a kline bag and a plastic 5gal bag to pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

evapman said:


> looks like a cool bag but at $160.00 I'd be afraid to set down in some places I have to go, it would grow legs and walk away!  most of the time a kline bag and a plastic 5gal bag to pretty good :thumbsup:


 
It costs less than $100 in my part of NJ. I paid under $100 for the XL also.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> ...but built in CHINKLAND!


 
Well it is a very tough well made bag and has a life time guaranty so I could care less if it was made by penguins in outer slobovia. Now that you mention it, most of my favorite things aren't made in the USA, maybe that's because we farm our production out to other locations. If your so into the USA, why have Dracula as an avatar?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

because i like Christopher Lee, jeeze. What's my avatar got to do with my personal economic ideology?.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> because i like Christopher Lee, jeeze. What's my avatar got to do with my personal economic ideology?.


 
Cause it makes me think of Transylvania and not mom, apple pie, and the good old USA!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Cause it makes me think of Transylvania and not mom, apple pie, and the good old USA!



My avatar is just for fun and has nothing to do with ideology.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> My avatar is just for fun and has nothing to do with ideology.


 
Lighten up there Drac. So what your telling me is that you buy all USA made products? What vechicles do you drive?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

A Truck by a US mfg.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> A Truck by a US mfg.


 
With parts from mexico, japan, china, and canada???


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> With parts from mexico, japan, china, and canada???



It does not matter. The name is American, it's assembled by Americans, the Corporation pay taxes to the American government, the workers pay taxes to the American government and the Corporate profits stay here not to an overseas parent company.


Now don't get me started cause I know where your logic will take this discussion and I don't feel like winning at the cost of a bloody argument.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> It does not matter. The name is American, it's assembled by Americans, the Corporation pay taxes to the American government, the workers pay taxes to the American government and the Corporate profits stay here not to an overseas parent company.
> 
> 
> Now don't get me started cause I know where your logic will take this discussion and I don't feel like winning at the cost of a bloody argument.


 
Ok so just hang up the "All American" bs. I was born and raised here and consider myself very patriotic, served 11 years in the Marines and came out with a broken back and other medical issues. That said I tend to buy the best product for the job not the one with the fake American label.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't often do manual labor anymore, but I still have my bucket with a plastic stool top for all of my pvc, electrical and copper fitting parts, my bucket with bucket buddy pocket insert for my sheet metal install tools, an inexpensive codura/canvas bag type of carrier for my service tools and heavy plastic refrigerant tank holder that also doubles as a seat. 

As hvacdrac has mentioned, being able to sit while working makes all the difference in the world to those of us who have wasted our backs and knees bending and stooping over the years.


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I don't often do manual labor anymore, but I still have my bucket with a plastic stool top for all of my pvc, electrical and copper fitting parts, my bucket with bucket buddy pocket insert for my sheet metal install tools, an inexpensive codura/canvas bag type of carrier for my service tools and heavy plastic refrigerant tank holder that also doubles as a seat.
> 
> As hvacdrac has mentioned, being able to sit while working makes all the difference in the world to those of us who have wasted our backs and knees bending and stooping over the years.


Amen to that ROBO, it is amazing how much smarter we get as we get older, sit while working or knee pads. but to late most of the time. :sad:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

evapman said:


> Amen to that ROBO, it is amazing how much smarter we get as we get older, sit while working or knee pads. but to late most of the time. :sad:


Speaking of working smarter, I do at times deliver emergency orders of equipment to my contractors. I have a length of 1" rope with loops on each end that I lay in a U from my tailgate to the back of the pickup bed back to the tailgate. 

This way, when I load equipment on the back of the truck, instead of having to jump into the bed and jockey the units up against the cab, I just grab the two loops of the rope, which is laying behind and around the equipmen, and pull it out of the truck onto the tailgate. The plastic ribbed bed liner I have makes it real easy to pull out even the heaviest units.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> As hvacdrac has mentioned, being able to sit while working makes all the difference in the world to those of us who have wasted our backs and knees bending and stooping over the years.


 
I agree with you there my friend, there is much to be said for being able to sit down. My back is bolted together and both my knees are gone and need replacing.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I don't often do manual labor anymore, but I still have my bucket with a plastic stool top for all of my pvc, electrical and copper fitting parts, my bucket with bucket buddy pocket insert for my sheet metal install tools, an inexpensive codura/canvas bag type of carrier for my service tools and heavy plastic refrigerant tank holder that also doubles as a seat.
> 
> As hvacdrac has mentioned, being able to sit while working makes all the difference in the world to those of us who have wasted our backs and knees bending and stooping over the years.



HVACDRAC:wheelchair:? Not bad:001_tongue:

I swear, Robin, you have a writer, no body has that much material ready at hand


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> HVACDRAC:wheelchair:? Not bad:001_tongue:
> 
> I swear, Robin, you have a writer, no body has that much material ready at hand


No writer, just many voices in my head telling me what to do:innocent:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> No writer, just many voices in my head telling me what to do:innocent:


 
As long as they stay in there and you don't start getting info from dogs or inanimate objects your still cool. No I'm not a Dr. but i tend to stay at Holiday Inn Express and watch Criminal Minds regularly.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

he probably drives a Hearse!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Most times I just teleport myself to where I need to be. If I have to take something with me though, my Jeep Compass is my primary vehicle with my older Dakota Quad handling larger objects


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

Guess I'm in the cave man era. I've had the same tool bag for almost 35 years now. Couldn't even begin to think of the brand name. I've seen it change colors three or four times now. If I remember correctly, it started out a kinda gray/silver leather.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

The Dangling Wrangler said:


> Guess I'm in the cave man era. I've had the same tool bag for almost 35 years now. Couldn't even begin to think of the brand name. I've seen it change colors three or four times now. If I remember correctly, it started out a kinda gray/silver leather.


That, is a great tool bag. I found an old suitcase/briefcase style tool carrier in my garage that I think I will be resurrecting for my test tools. Lots of small pockets for the smaller tools on this thing.


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly can't believe I've held onto it this many decades! 
I'm gonna look for a name on it ,like it's not worn off, or I'd ever buy another.
I can remember the day I bought it. Not like it's yesterday, but in a foggy kinda way.

I love my tool bag, and it loves me.:laughing:
Now I gotta think up a name for it.

Suggestions anyone?
I don't even know if it would be male, or female.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

The Dangling Wrangler said:


> I honestly can't believe I've held onto it this many decades!
> I'm gonna look for a name on it ,like it's not worn off, or I'd ever buy another.
> I can remember the day I bought it. Not like it's yesterday, but in a foggy kinda way.
> 
> ...


How about calling it; "My old tool sac":thumbsup:


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm thinkin' Satchmo.
Like in satchel. :shifty:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I have all my tools broken down into zipper pouches. I throw what i need into a bucket and use it for a seat.

And i also carry a large amount of hyrdrocodon just to make it thru the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> I have all my tools broken down into zipper pouches. I throw what i need into a bucket and use it for a seat.
> 
> And i also carry a large amount of hyrdrocodon just to make it thru the day.:thumbsup:


 
I learned the virtues of having a "throne" to work from a few years back. 
Probably the year the balls of my feet gave out. Or there abouts.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Satchmo is cool. You are probably using "my old tool sac" for something else anyway.


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Satchmo is cool. You are probably using "my old tool sac" for something else anyway.


 
OK, what did my wife say?


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> I have all my tools broken down into zipper pouches. I throw what i need into a bucket and use it for a seat.
> 
> And i also carry a large amount of hyrdrocodon just to make it thru the day.:thumbsup:


 
Now that I can believe.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i use an ideal leather tool tote.
i like it but i change every now and then


----------



## Maxvicious (Oct 12, 2009)

There all Black holes !!


----------



## bdivell (May 19, 2010)

leather ideal tote


----------



## jjg378 (May 21, 2010)

HVACWalter said:


> I'm in the process of buying all the tools I need and I'm looking for a good tool bag. What does everyone suggest?
> 
> Anyone like the Veto bags?


 

yeah veto lc perfect for roof top units you can put in rain or snow bottom stays dry


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

jjg378 said:


> yeah veto lc perfect for roof top units you can put in rain or snow bottom stays dry


Veto blows. This is American made. I use this one with smaller zipper pouches to organize the tools i need.


----------



## bdivell (May 19, 2010)

i had a veto when it first hit the market , I found it to be the best quality , but recently had a warrenty claim on my bag so they sent me a new one and it feels so cheap compared to the USA made bag


----------



## Duder01 (May 23, 2013)

Any style backpack is great keeps everything centred on your body when you gotta walk accross the roof or up the ladder, although this pail idea is lucrative!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley_I (Feb 19, 2015)

Klein backpack,lifetime warranty and great for going on roofs.


----------



## dust chasers (May 17, 2015)

Dewalt all the way!


----------



## UA168CARL (Sep 29, 2015)

Toolpak I use the 4 panel. They make a 6 panel also but I already put too much in the one I got. They're made in the USA too. Lots of pockets to keep tools organized.


----------



## SmithLewit (Oct 18, 2015)

can you guys recommend me a good oscilating tool?


----------



## CaptainNotMorgan (Aug 5, 2015)

SmithLewit said:


> can you guys recommend me a good oscilating tool?


check this page http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...-best-oscillating-tools-we-put-9-to-the-test/


personally I stick with Craftsman, nice brand mediocre price.


----------



## CaptainNotMorgan (Aug 5, 2015)

My favorite tool bag is Dewalt Ballistic Nylon Tool Bag


----------



## acseeker (Jan 27, 2016)

Have been using this Veto Pro Pac for a couple of years now. Highly recommend. However its slight costly. But it is well worth the investment.


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

Best is the tool bag is big enough to store all your equipments in an orderly manner.


----------



## ACSS (Nov 14, 2016)

Klein or the Veto pac are great choices.


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

Depends on your workload and needs. Different bags will suit different people.


----------



## Bradmt (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm a fan of the Bosch bag personally


----------



## solomontemplar20 (Jun 26, 2017)

57 use ropes everyday 5 -10 ton RUT, load tool belt on left side, Fluke on right side JB gauges over shoulder. Turbo Torch in bucket. McDonald's, Taco Bell, Etc... two hours Freezers, A.C., remote I'M, everyday alone. Large diameter ropes, gloves.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## rurichim (Oct 29, 2017)

Klein book bag style is nice, and durable. I have a Testo 320 combustion analyzer for sale if you need one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aircon-servicing (Jan 21, 2016)

The stanley roller tool bag is currently my team's favourite. Its strong and study and fits lots of our tools


----------

